# RIP,My Priska!.



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska crossed the Rainbow Bridge,with a splash!.

She came for a walk,said good-bye to her friends and swam a bit,but you could see,she was pushing herself!.

I took some pictures and tried to make this last day,as confortable as possible,for her!.

Priska,you are my baby and this house is so empty,now!.

As for yr brother, he looks lost,without you!.

I don't now what to do with yr bed,yr toys,etc...

I love you and already,miss you,so much!.

These are the last pictures of Priska:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am so sorry!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She looked beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am so sorry, what a beautfiul girl, RIP sweet Priska x


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Priska had a day of joy,sorry she had to leave you, I hope as time passes by and the pain and emptiness subsides, you can smile as you remember her life and happy days.So glad she had a wonderful day before she passed over to the Rainbow bridge.Hugs to her brother and sincere condolences to you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Remember the good life she had and how blessed you were to share it. RIP beautiful Priska.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. Priska was well loved and very happy right to the end. 
 _Miss Me But Let Me Go
_​ *When I come to the end of the road 
And the sun has set for me 
I want no rites in a gloom-filled room.
Why cry for a soul set free? 
*​ *Miss me a little--but not too long 
And not with your head bowed low.
Remember the love that we once shared,
Miss me--but let me go.
*​ *For this is a journey that we all must take 
And each must go alone. 
It's all a part of the Master's plan,
A step on the road to home. 
*​ *When you are lonely and sick of heart 
Go to the friends we know 
And bury your sorrows in doing good deeds.
Miss Me--But Let me Go! *​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss of Priska. Say goodbye is so heart-aching, and I bet youre missing her terribly this morning.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so so sorry for you. Run free sweet Priska.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear you had to say Goodbye to Priska, I know it's one of the hardest decisions we ever have to make, but we do it out of love.

RIP Priska


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad she had one last swim. I am sorry for your loss. She was a very loved girl.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am very, very sorry for your loss. I'm thinking of you and your family during this difficult time. May your memories of Priska comfort you - always and forever in your hearts.
R.I.P. Sweet Priska

~Jackie


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

My heart sank when I saw this thread... I am so very sorry for your loss of your big lovable girl!! What an amazing spirit, right up to the end! I'm so happy that she was able to enjoy her last day with you... that's just amazing to me. I'm sure she misses you too... and will watch over you and her brother from the bridge. 

Big huge hugs for you today, and in the days ahead!!!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Laurie I am so sorry about Priska. I know you had to make a difficult decision. She will run free without the pain at the bridge.
RIP Priska


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so sorry. Glad she was able to have fun on her last day.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry this day had to come for your family and Priska. Those are great pictures of her last day here and it shows the good time she had. You gave her everything she could have ever wanted or needed.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry. Godspeed sweet angel Priska...............


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your lost  She was a beautiful pup and I know you miss her so much. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My heart is broken for you. Your girl was so beautiful and had joy her last day. She was so loved. and in no pain now. Bless you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will never think of you without thinking of Priska. We've been posting on forums for years and it's always been all of you. Priska will never be forgotten. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Priska's last day sounded like a perfect day for a golden, filled with fun and love. (((hugs)))


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Godspeed to your beautiful Priska. To spend our last days with joy and love...if only we could all be so blessed. What a precious memory.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry, your Priska is now without pain, you made her last day perfect.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh god, I feel terrible! I'm so sorry


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Priska.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You gave her everything and she gave you herself in return. She was a beautiful girl - may she run painfree until you meet again.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry - No words can heal your pain but I hope good memories bring joy to your heart.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Laurie, I am so glad Priska was able to spend her last day doing the things she loved. She shined!

I know how much you loved her and how terribly hard it was to do the right thing for her yesterday. I am so very sorry she had to leave you so soon.

If her bed and toys bring you comfort, leave them where they are for now. If they are a sad reminder then put them away for now. When the pain eases a bit you can decide what to do with them. You don't need to do it today. Take time to grieve.

My heart goes out to you. Letting go with love is so hard.

Sending healing hugs to you all.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh my Gosh...too much....how do you deal? What a sweet, loving , beautiful, magical soul. We all love her. Gosh, i am so sorry.. Oh God bless her.

Please know that we are praying for you.

Vic and Buddy


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry too. Lost mine a little over a week ago so I know how you feel.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was certainly enjoying herself and you made her last day on this earth wonderful. Play hard and swim free, sweet Priska.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... Rest in Peace sweet Priska!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I'm so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You gave a very special dog a very special day on which to say goodbye. Hold on to those wonderful memories and let them bring you comfort as you mourn the loss of your friend.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry. We have been thinking of you both since the news came. It is just so sad but sweet that she got to have a good swim and see friends the last day and hopefully those memories will help some of the pain. May your memories help to heal your pain. She was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Farewell Sweet Sweet Girl
Priska will be forever grateful for the beautiful life you have given her on earth


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Priska. I am glad you had one last wonderful day together with swimming and romping. We'll see ya at the Bridge someday Priska!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Rip sweet Priska. Run free at the bridge. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Priska you were a beautiful girl and will remain so in the hearts and minds of your friends. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Such a difficult day, saying goodbye to our babies. Priska had a fun filled day, and looks so happy to the end. Those last photos will eventually be a wonderful memory for you to look back on.


----------



## westy258 (Jul 1, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you. May the good memories bring you some comfort.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My heart goes out to you on this sad day. I'm glad Priska was able to do some of her favorite things on her last day here on earth.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So sorry for your loss... she was beautiful.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What a lovely memory for a last day together. 

We will keep you and Priska is in our thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Priska was such a pretty girl and the best doggy diver I have ever seen. Hug to you and Titus.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a sad, sad thing. My thoughts are with you and your family. You gave her such a loving home and final day. She will take this love to the other side and brag on how her family loved her so.

RIP sweet Priska.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Priska was a beauty. RIP Sweet girl.......


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

This is a sad day for Priska's family, but a happy day for everyone who was waiting for her at the Bridge. She is painfree and running joyfully with all her friends. 
I am sorry for the pain you and your family is feeling right now.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a wonderful last day you gave her, having her do the things that brought her such joy. I hope these memories will one day fill your heart with happiness to replace the saddness which you now feel. 

Allow yourself time to grieve and heal. When you are ready you will know what to do with her things.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. {{{{{}}}}}} Run free Priska.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your baby.....

*What Do You Do When a Good Friend Dies?*


What do you do when a good friend dies? 
Do you lash out in anger and curse at the sky
Or grasp hard denial, the means of the weak, 
In an effort to kindle the comfort you seek.​What do you do when a good friend dies? 
Once life's breath, so precious, gives the chest final rise. 
In haste you take blame, no other at fault, 
You kneel upturned earth and deem all happiness to halt.​What do you do when a good friend dies? 
When with him the times, both good and bad, lie. 
Do you cast aside the past, for memories hurt much too much, 
Or struggle and fight for that last lingering touch.​What do you do when a good friend dies? 
When all of the tears have all but been cried. 
No matter how much, no matter how hard you try, 
The only thing to do is say farewell. 
Goodbye.​


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry, Run free sweet Priska!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My condolences on the loss of your sweet girl. Priska looks like she enjoyed her last day; a gift for you both. Wishing you strength to get through the sad days to come.....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. Priska is at peace now, pain free and happy. These last pictures of her are just beautiful, she looks so at peace and content with her life. I am so sorry for your pain, and you will be in my thoughts and prayers in the days ahead.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss of Priska. What beautiful photos of her enjoying herself in the moment. Dogs seem to live that way and not worry about all the other stuff. Very precious memories.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank-you,all,so much,for being here,for me and her!.
This,truly,came as a shock!.
I feel guilty in letting her go,even though,I know,it was the right decision cos she was,in pain!.
Titus is being very quiet,in the house and not really following me,around which is so unlike him.
He keeps looking at her bed and then,at me!.
My daughter took it,really hard!.
I think what hurts so much,is that no-one,expected it!.
I,really,thought she had more yrs,to go!.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Priska, she is a beautiful girl and will now be playing with her new friends

Run free and sleep softly Priska


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. Her last moments were filled with friendship and love...just how we all hope to spend our last moments.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
A friend told me when I lost my golden boy Ryder that although we were lucky to have had him, he was also lucky to have had us.
I'm sure Priska knew how much she was loved.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Priska.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Rest peacefully sweet girl. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, but you gave her your final loving gift, It looks like she had a great final day with the people and pals she loved.

Godspeed sweet Priska


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Priska ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I have been following your thread of Prisca! I am very sorry for your loss. You will be in our thoughts!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hugs to you and your family. She will be missed by all. Give a special hug to Titus and your daughter.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Priska*

Priska:

What a beautiful girl you are-rest and run free at the Rainbow Bridge.

As your Mom said, you are missed already.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Priska ~ Godspeed & Love


I love it!.
This is so perfect as water = her!.
The day,I got her,she learnt to swim and retrieve!.
She was 3mths old and never stopped,till the day she died!.
Thanks!.Laurie


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Priska was a beautiful girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. i know your heart is breaking right now. at times like this we wonder why we just have to love them so much and then have our hearts broken.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is just always so hard to say good-bye.

I believe you posted Priska in the senior section under a thread I started - the one with a lizard on her head? I remember thinking what a sweetheart she must be!

I hope your grief begins to ease and the memories bring more joy than pain soon.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I feel bad that I just saw this thread now... I'm so sorry to hear about Priska. She was a beautiful girl and I loved hearing stories about her. May she run hard at the bridge!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska's death is difficult to accept cos nothing in her behavior made me think it could be cancer and that she was suffering!.Yes,she had slowed down and wasn't eating,well but I thought it was her heart!.I,truly,thought,I had more years with her!.
Titus is,probably,being hit the hardest cos she,just dissappeared and he has never,ever been,in the house,by himself!.
How do explain to them,what happened?.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Priska was a very beautiful girl.
It might be difficult for Titus, for a while. Gunner was completely lost when Cooper left us. Like Titus, he'd never known life here without him and didn't understand. It took a little time, but he bounced back.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet beautiful Priska.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone,for yr kind words!.
I,still,miss my bouncy girl and find it,hard to go out,on a walk with just one dog!.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I just read this today, I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Priska


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I just heard  (((((((hugs))))))
I'm so sorry at the passing of Priska. Most definitely a forum favorite!
You are in our thoughts n prayers.
RIP Dear Sweet Priska, frolic in the canals of the heavens sweetie.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Today,
I,finally,had the courage to go and pick up,her ashes!.
It's been 5 weeks,today and I miss her,just as much!.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

_i'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you_


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your great loss. We know how it is to loose a family member. Was hard when we had to say bye to our precious boy "Beau" (10/11/2008). It is terribly difficult to part with such a great display of unconditional love. Our heart go out to you and your family.

RIP Sweet Priska.



golden&hovawart said:


> Today,
> I,finally,had the courage to go and pick up,her ashes!.
> It's been 5 weeks,today and I miss her,just as much!.


Priska memories will always be with you, it will never be forgotten.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so sorry to hear about your loss. thoughts are with you


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet girl


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

So terribly sorry to see this. What a beautiful girl. RIP Priska.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man. I had to take Copper in a few weeks after my last golden passed and they gave me Chance's ashes when I was leaving.

Boy, I just broke down. They are hidden in my husband's closet still since I just couldn't handle seeing them and it has been three years today.

It gets easier, but never easy.

I remember Priska's phot from the senior section where she has a lizaed on her head. I remember thinking what a sweet girl she must be. I am very sorry for your loss and hope the pain and grief is easing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden..*

Golden...

I am so very sorry for your loss of Priska, but you know you will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I know how painful it is Laurie. .. In my prayers and thoughts always.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh what a long five weeks it must have been! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Oh man. I had to take Copper in a few weeks after my last golden passed and they gave me Chance's ashes when I was leaving.
> 
> Boy, I just broke down. They are hidden in my husband's closet still since I just couldn't handle seeing them and it has been three years today.
> 
> ...


 
I remember that picture now too since you brought it up. It was the cutest picture.........memories thank god we have them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your last pictures of Priska are a treasure.
she was loving life right up to the last minute!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

coppers-mom said:


> Your last pictures of Priska are a treasure.
> she was loving life right up to the last minute!


Yes and that's what made the final decision,so difficult!.
Priska is my 1st golden and I can't decide if I want another one or not!.
I love the breed but cancer seems to be the N.1 killer and I,really,don't know if I can go through this,again!.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I think most dogs, not just Goldens, if we were to do a survey would die of some form of cancer whether young or old.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Laurie I am so sorry to read of Priska's passing to the Bridge. Somehow I missed it till tonight. The link below is to a website that I have found great comfort in after times like this. I often visit still years later when some little thing reminds me of them that have gone on ahead. I hope you and yours might find some comfort in it also.

The Star


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> Laurie I am so sorry to read of Priska's passing to the Bridge. Somehow I missed it till tonight. The link below is to a website that I have found great comfort in after times like this. I often visit still years later when some little thing reminds me of them that have gone on ahead. I hope you and yours might find some comfort in it also.
> 
> The Star


Thanks,for yr kinds words and website!.
Talking about her,reading every-body's kind words and being part of this forum,help a lot cos I can't,really,talk about it,at Home!.
My Dh doesn't want to talk about it(but I know,he misses her) and is not,really,for another dog,so I,just,have to wait!.


----------

